

Chinese Internet Traffic Redirected to Small Wyoming House - r0h1n
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/22/chinese-internet-traffic-redirected-to-small-wyoming-house/

======
bediger4000
It's not just a random house in Cheyenne, Wyoming. It's the house that is the
official address of over 2000 (!!!) shell corporations
([http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/28/us-usa-shell-
compa...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/28/us-usa-shell-companies-
idUSTRE75R20Z20110628)). Shady business going on here, at the least.

